# barbie riding club game



## danicori (Jan 20, 2007)

I copied this game on to a cd and now i can not get it to play on my system , is there anything i can do ot get it to work ???


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Copied it from where and how did you burn it to CD?


----------



## danicori (Jan 20, 2007)

I copied it from the original cd and then i put a blank cd in and put the files on that cd


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

It won't work like that...it has copy protection encrypted on it.


----------



## danicori (Jan 20, 2007)

oh ok Thanks for the information


----------



## Amy778 (Feb 3, 2007)

My daughter tried to play Barbie Riding Club and there was an error report.


----------

